# first time in this gaming section lol.....



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

has anybody got Race - the wtcc game? 

i've just come to the 2nd round, after beating everybody in the first round, i'm loaded with weight ballast, the second round is magny cours (sp) i don't partically like this track to start with and with 70KG ballast coming from the first round i found it difficult to qualify which i was fine with, but yes i hang my head in shame i qualified in last, but once i'm back on the results screen the "continue" button down the corner isn't highliting?? why is this? i can't proceed any further with it being like that. could it be the 110% rule or somthing like that, i've looked round everywhere but can't find an explantion.

cheers

ash


----------

